# [ottimizzazione] p4 rimm 1800 + 256 [FAQ]

## koma

Ciao ragazzi... mi chiedevo il perchè la mia memoria ram sta sempre al top mi lascia sempre sempre sempre 2 mb liberi con free eppurte non ho niente aperto (a macchina appena avviata) in effetti lanciando applicazioni non mi rendo conto di rallentamenti. Quindi mi viene il dubbio che sia per il supporto di ram. Si perchè sono ram di tipo RIMM ultraveloci (ultracostose  :Mad:  ) e mi chiedevo quindi non è che c'è qualche impostazione da fare per gestire meglio il supporto delle ram?

Il dubbio mi viene anche perchè la swap non viene pressochè mai toccata se non per un 2 - 3 mb (il che è irrisorio). Suggerimenti?

----------

## comio

fai un search nel forum. Comunque è normale per le politiche di caching del kernel 2.6.

Metti FAQ al titolo  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## ^Sporting^

mah...+ che consiglio, posso dirti la mia esperienza...

ho da poco cambiato il mio sistema con un nuovo p4 2600 HT bus 800 e 1 GB di ddr 400.

Il sistema precedente (che ho passato a mia sorella) era un p4 1800 bus 400 con 384 MB di RIMM.

Son sempre rimasto pienamente soddisfatto, mai un rallentamento da collo di bottiglia tra processore e ram   :Wink:   :Laughing:  .

Cmq avevo notato, anche io, che la memoria era sempre occupata, come anche in questo sistema, appena avviato ho gia' 250 MB occupati. Quindi credo che nn sia un *problema* tanto si puo' contare sulla strabiliante velocita' delle memorie   :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda i programmini x gestire la memoria, personalmente, nn li trovo utili...del resto se la memoria serve x i programmi residenti, nn ci si puo' fare nulla e a darci una mano quando serve c'e' sempre lo swap.

Bye!

----------

## randomaze

Si parlava di RAM qua.

COmunque il kernel si prende sempre gigantesche porzioni di RAM libera (i "buffers" che vengono indicati dal comando free) per  darla più velocemente a chi la chiede.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si parlava di RAM qua.

 

Come detto in quel post e' normale che ne venga usata cosi' tanta poi ci pensa il so al liberarla.

----------

